# Winnipeg Sun - UFC - Part 3: House of Pain



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

> No one gets voted off the island.
> 
> There is no cotton-candy combover executive waiting in the boardroom, and if you're the last team to arrive -- you're lucky if you go home and not the hospital.
> 
> ...


 http://winnipegsun.com/Sports/OtherSports/2006/03/01/1467385-sun.html


----------

